# help with performance please



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

ok so i am just getting my 2004 GTO

it has the twin plate Exedy clutch, K&N cold air intake, B&M short shifter, borla true dual exhaust, eibach lowering springs, adjustable struts, and alot of body mods....

i was just wondering what would be a good next move for more power/performance....chip, cam.....

i am not really smart when it comes to these kind of engines, this is my first V8 i used to be a tuner guy (had a chevy cobalt)

looking to get this car with some good track times


thanks guys 
Ryan


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

If your on a budget a good tune will make a noticable differance in power. If you realy want to improve your times, go for headers, a cam, then a tune.


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah thats what i was thinkin, i thought i would get a set of headers first then a throttle body (90mm maybe???) then get the lumpy cam haha, and once the cam is in have her tuned....


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Headers and a tune. Get the rear fenders rolled, which should compliment the body kit and get wider rear tires. There really isn't a chip for the car, but there are handheld tuners. I don't have any experience with them, but I do know that a dyno tne set-up custom for your car will really wake it up.


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah i saw a set of rims for it i want, they are 18x8 in the front and 19x9.5 in the rear.... but i will most likely have to roll the fenders... how they go about doing that....

i also saw a set of rims that were 18"s but the rear were 10" wide... would that even work?

yeah i think i am gonna get a set of long tube headers asap, and a throttle body..... then the cam and tune at the same time.

what cams would be recamended? looking for a lot of power and i like a good lumpy idle.


----------



## yellow turbo goat (Nov 7, 2007)

go for the big power first and then do the small stuff.put a turbo on that bad boy and then go from there sts makes a good kit for them good luck with it....Rich


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I need help....I have store credit to a speed shop for about 350 dollars since I returned an item I didn't need anymore. I want to buy a bigger throttle body for my 2004 GTO, but my car has has been tuned and I don't know if putting a bigger throttle body on it will affect my tune in anyway. Will I lose hp do to the way the car is setup or will my car gain hp. Any help would be great. Also what is the stock fuel injector size on an 2004 GTO.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Is there anybody that can give me any information on this?


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> I need help....I have store credit to a speed shop for about 350 dollars since I returned an item I didn't need anymore. I want to buy a bigger throttle body for my 2004 GTO, but my car has has been tuned and I don't know if putting a bigger throttle body on it will affect my tune in anyway. Will I lose hp do to the way the car is setup or will my car gain hp. Any help would be great. Also what is the stock fuel injector size on an 2004 GTO.


Need help...........anybody?


----------



## yellow turbo goat (Nov 7, 2007)

04jy what are you try'n to get out of your car for the money the you have at the in store you might want to kick in about 200 more and put the bottle on it or intake or the list goes on.....Rich


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

yellow turbo goat said:


> 04jy what are you try'n to get out of your car for the money the you have at the in store you might want to kick in about 200 more and put the bottle on it or intake or the list goes on.....Rich


Had NOS took it off, Im not a big fan of it, I have an intake, full exhaust, and shifter, I just need help with that question I posted


----------



## UROTRSH (Nov 9, 2007)

*04yj*



04YJ-GTO said:


> Need help...........anybody?


Yes, changing the throttle body will change your tune, and be kind of counterproductive to the changes that you have already made... You can think of a tune in terms of a race that you have just finished... You raced to get the ideal parts for your car, and you finished them by tuning you car to those particular parts. The best money that can be spent on your car is...

Hypertech "Max Energy" Power Programmer

its right around 350 bucks, and will pay for itself over and over.


----------



## UROTRSH (Nov 9, 2007)

bottles are for babies, anyways


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

UROTRSH said:


> bottles are for babies, anyways


:agree


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

UROTRSH said:


> Yes, changing the throttle body will change your tune, and be kind of counterproductive to the changes that you have already made... You can think of a tune in terms of a race that you have just finished... You raced to get the ideal parts for your car, and you finished them by tuning you car to those particular parts. The best money that can be spent on your car is...
> 
> Hypertech "Max Energy" Power Programmer
> 
> its right around 350 bucks, and will pay for itself over and over.


So in other words I will lose hp putting a bigger throttle body on


----------



## UROTRSH (Nov 9, 2007)

Its a possibility. Thats for sure.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> I want to buy a bigger throttle body for my 2004 GTO, but my car has has been tuned and I don't know if putting a bigger throttle body on it will affect my tune in anyway. Will I lose hp do to the way the car is setup or will my car gain hp. Any help would be great. Also what is the stock fuel injector size on an 2004 GTO.


The stock injector size on the 04 GTO is 26-28lb/hr. Also I don't think you are going to hurt the performance of your car by putting a bigger TB with a tune. I put headers on my car after the box tune did I lose power nope but if did feel alittle stronger, and yes it needs to be adjusted some. In your case, wait till you do more mods after the TB before you spend $400 something on a new tune.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I think I'm going to get one of these:http://www.focuztech.com/xcart/images/T/MSD13100.jpg

Does anyone have one in their GTO?


----------

